# Mms Retrieval



## JDaniels2186 (Nov 17, 2011)

I had all my files backed up onto a hard drive that crashed from my old droid x. I now have a thunderbolt with a new SD card and all that so retrieving old mms messages arent possible. so I was wondering does Verizon/Google (Gmail) have any way to getting some of those back? like a full archive of all the mms messages ive received or am I SOL?


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

verizon doesn't save all of those, if they did that they would need an extreme amount of storage. neither does gmail unless they were sent through email. trying to save all ur nudie pics ur gf sent you for blackmail?? tisk tisk!


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

vinnycogs820 said:


> verizon doesn't save all of those, if they did that they would need an extreme amount of storage. neither does gmail unless they were sent through email. trying to save all ur nudie pics ur gf sent you for blackmail?? tisk tisk!


^this haha. I was gonna say the same.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

JDaniels2186 said:


> I had all my files backed up onto a hard drive that crashed from my old droid x. I now have a thunderbolt with a new SD card and all that so retrieving old mms messages arent possible. so I was wondering does Verizon/Google (Gmail) have any way to getting some of those back? like a full archive of all the mms messages ive received or am I SOL?


From a former Verizon rep here. They have Everything archived. Problem being you would need a court order in order to obtain those documents.


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> From a former Verizon rep here. They have Everything archived. Problem being you would need a court order in order to obtain those documents.


wow that is really surprising to me. they must have just petabytes upon petabytes of pic mail.


----------

